# Get up early - its makes a difference!!!



## krmlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive been searching and searching and nothing ... then i decided to take some TUG advice, got up at 5 am and went on RCI, WHAT A DIFFERENCE!

8 am was TOO Late! 

I found 2 units, a one bedroom and a two bedroom, at great resorts for the time I need (check in this Sunday).

Thanks TUGGERS FOR THE ADVICE!

So GET UP EARLY if you want to great exchanges and you cant do an ongoing search!!!


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 12, 2011)

I am addicted to searching in the wee hours of the morning. I _have _to stop because I want to book everything, but I can't!! II has lots of FSA and Marriott's Maui and Ko Olina and awesome ski weeks - oh I wish I weren't tied to the school calendar!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am seeing great last minute inventory (for this weekend) today - late in the morning.....


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 12, 2011)

for example, i was seeing 99 units for florida in the month of january at 5 am, now i see 76. im assuming all of the "great" ones are gone. i know i grabbed one. 

thats a big difference!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 12, 2011)

Wonder how many more of us will be setting our alarms for 5AM or earlier?:rofl:   Gotta reprogram my coffee pot tonight!


----------



## Judy (Jan 12, 2011)

For those of us on MST, that would be 3 AM


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Judy said:


> For those of us on MST, that would be 3 AM



That's what I was thinking.  I am up at 5:00 a.m. most every day, but 3:00 Mountain Time is way too early for me.  I have always known and accepted the early bird catches the worm, and I cannot be out of bed at 3:00 to see if there are any worms.  

There are advantages to being in Hawaii for us, because there are great sightings at 10:00 p.m., just before lights out.  I guess I will do my searching while in Hawaii before I go to bed next week.


----------



## hsinaz (Jan 12, 2011)

So what time does II really load up the inventory you guys think? I am the midnite owl in Mountain time.. and I do check around 1:00 AM AZ sometimes but I still get the same old cr@ppy listings on II that I see during the day full of Florida/Arizona saturated inventory that is of frankly no use to me. Also I am tied to the school calendar.

So again.. what is the sweet window for II?.. I will just skip my real dreams for the material ones


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 12, 2011)

hsinaz said:


> So again.. what is the sweet window for II?.. I will just skip my real dreams for the material ones



I usually check it at 5 a.m. west coast time using a Worldmark 3 bedroom floating week. I don't know why I torture myself like this


----------



## BevL (Jan 12, 2011)

I've seen great stuff at midnight west coast time - never compared numbers but I was actively trolling just before Christmas and was amazed at some of the last minute stuff.


----------



## Serina (Jan 12, 2011)

Just to clarify...are you seeing great things on II in the 'wee hours' of the morning? Also, are you using a banked week to search or are you finding getaways? (I rarely have luck finding things either way...frustrating :annoyed: ). Thanks for the tips!


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been going to bed early then setting my alarm for 2 am PST, 5 am EST to get on RCI to look at the inventory and wow, a ton of 7500 and 9000 point inventory shows up.  I called RCI to try to find out whats up with the big inventory update around 2 am PST, that at around 10 pm PST it seems quite a bit of inventory vanishes in a matter of seconds, and they told me that happens due to maintenance, so perhaps right after a maintenance scheduling there is a big inventory update, that explains lots of new inventory I been seeing after RCI goes up late Saturday night after Maintenance.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 12, 2011)

The last time we talked about the "witching hour", RCI changed their strategy.  Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 12, 2011)

Two or 3 a.m. MT is a good time to snag first class frequent flyer miles to HI.


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 13, 2011)

JudyH said:


> The last time we talked about the "witching hour", RCI changed their strategy.  Loose lips sink ships.



I doubt if they will react that fast.  It took RCI a year to discover that Glitch where for 10 seconds each day it would throw some of the  RCI Points Standard Reservation resorts on the 45 day or less RCI Points for Weeks reservations that if you refreshed the screen at that time within that 10 second window, you would get some of those resorts that never show up in the RCI Points Weeks reservations to appear.  Resorts wife and I stayed off that glitch included Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, Pono Kai, Raintree Club Regina, Raintree Cimmeron, My own Resort Vista Mirage, Welks Desert Oasis.


----------



## prickler (Jan 13, 2011)

I work graveyard so Im usually up late on my days off. I'm in bed around 3am Pacific time. I guess I'll have to check out the inventory just before bed. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jan 13, 2011)

DO Not DO THIS.

I woke up last night because I am sick...And I remember what everyone said....So I look in both RCI and II...Yep booked 2 weeks...2 weeks that I don't really have the time to use but I just couldn't pass them up.

Plus the HRA and RON JON that's 4 bookings in 2 days.  I think some of the posters work for RCI and are drumming up more business :rofl: 

I am not sure why I even own a house!

KT


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 13, 2011)

got up this am ... 5 am there were 42 units in FL for January, 630 am there were 56. Some where between there more units got dumped.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 15, 2011)

Couldn't sleep one night and checked at midnight, (PST) right after depositing two one bedroom Welk weeks, one in II, one RCI. I didn't plan to book anything, just playing, but boom, saw Four Seasons Aviara and grabbed a studio we just used last week and RCI had a one bedroom Wyndham Canterbury week in San Francisco that coincided with my son's graduation. So I grabbed that too. I was amazed. Maybe it was the time. I don't know.
Liz


----------



## alanmj (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it not simply units that were placed on hold that were not confirmed being released back into the system?

I have problems believing that magically in the middle of the night new deposits are made. Unless the system is so perversely configured that all deposits made that day are held and entered into the system not immediately but all at one time - possibly at 3am Eastern by the sounds of it.

"Loose lips sink ships" - puleeze! Give me a break. Why should RCI care about whether we know this? (If it's real that is.) They don't care WHO takes the weeks, as long as someone does and they get their exchange fees. You've been infected with JLB's and Carolinian's paranoid thinking.


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 16, 2011)

Well RCI just went back up and the new inventory that came up was a bunch of Worldmarks, I dont think those were holds that dropped off.  Worldmark Holds in Red season that drop off usually go back to Worldmark site for a couple days then will reappear on RCI if a worldmark owner doesnt grab it.  I was lucky to pick up Worldmark Wine Country Sonoma 2 br for 9,000 points 1/29 and there were like 4 of those units out there at 11:20 PST...


----------



## alanmj (Jan 16, 2011)

GPLACERS said:


> Well RCI just went back up and the new inventory that came up was a bunch of Worldmarks



Let's not mix apples and oranges here. I can well understand that the weekly maintenance includes bulk depositing. I have more of a difficulty believing in a nightly witching hour every night, unless it is something routine...


----------



## Steve NH (Jan 16, 2011)

OK so I got up at 2:55 AM this morning  and logged in..
(Yes supposedly maint was to go until 3 AM)
I could actually see the new inventory being listed - I did the exact same search every two minutes and the results kept going up each time.
(Was checking only bonus weeks "Exchange only")

At one point I looked at the reviews of a unit and when I went "back to search results" there was more listed.

This continued for about 1/2 hour.

Now that the cat is out of the bag everyone else will probably beat me to the unit I am hoping for......

PS  - I've been checking periodically all day and haven't seen any real new listings to speak of. (Numbers occassionally went back up  a unit or two)


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a "Request First" in for a couple of weeks with II.  I was on II on a Sunday afternoon and found one of the choices we had in.  Grabbed it fast, but can't figure out why it was there and not already grabbed for us by II?


----------



## Judy (Jan 17, 2011)

GPLACERS said:


> Well RCI just went back up and the new inventory that came up was a bunch of Worldmarks,


 Worldmark does bulk deposits.


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 18, 2011)

Well well, Monday night RCI went back to its old schedule, around Midnight EST a ton of Inventory went up.


----------



## alanmj (Jan 18, 2011)

GPLACERS said:


> Well well, Monday night RCI went back to its old schedule, around Midnight EST a ton of Inventory went up.



Could you quantify for us a "ton", as I only know it formerly as a measure of volume and now as a measure of weight - and even in that there is a difference between a metric ton (1,000 kg, 2,205 lbs), an imperial ton (2,240 lbs) and a U.S. ton (2,000 lbs).

Midnight EST is exactly the time that holds are released if not confirmed - or at least that's what one is told when one puts a week on hold.

Someone should track the units available before and after these supposed "witching hours", of which we've now heard two - midnight EST and 3am EST (which is midnight on the west coast).

As of this time (01:52 EST) there are 148571 available units.


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 18, 2011)

It took two hours for my unit on hold to show up after it dropped off at midnight, it just showed up at 2 am EST.  I had Cliffs Club for 1/28 9k, but decided to book WM Sonoma that weekend instead for 9k and just let the hold on Cliffs Club drop off...

A ton just was a figure of speech.  Hawaii went from 12 resorts to 19 resorts at midnight, not sure about the number of units, looked to be like +60 or so.  I noticed a few Worldmarks go up with 6-7 units that had not been available in weeks...


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 18, 2011)

Check sightings for some coastal Maine summer weeks that I found at 2am cst
Dawn


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I got the two July weeks.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 18, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  I got the two July weeks.



Glad it went to a Tugger.  Wondering why the July 6th check in date was less pts??
I put the Aug week on-hold and will probably confirm.  I have seen early June before but never July or August at Samoset.  Dawn


----------



## bilfbr245 (Jan 18, 2011)

I found that strange too, but when I checked the deposit calculator, that showed that the earlier July week was also weighted lower.  It will take awhile to get used to the new RCI system.  As a longterm Maine resident, it is hard for me to imagine any time of the year that would be more peak than the week following the fourth of July.  If you do take the August week, I hope you have a wonderful time.  The Samoset is sort of my homebase, so if you have any questions about it, please feel free to ask.  Thanks again.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 18, 2011)

*This is good news for me.*



GPLACERS said:


> Well well, Monday night RCI went back to its old schedule, around Midnight EST a ton of Inventory went up.



After Midnight has helped me snag some great last minute inventory in the past.  Last night, I also saw some great summer inventory added for Virginia Beach after midnight.  Personally, I hope the "witching hour" is after Midnight EST.


----------

